# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Nature's rock work



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

A lot is made out of how rocks -- or wood for that matter -- are arranged in aquariums to get a "natural" look. This is an example of mother nature's rock work.








The picture is spliced from two photos taken with my lens at its widest angle. The pictures had to be distorted to get them to match, hence the unusual shape of the picture.

The result is a *very* wide angle image. I was a lot closer to those rocks then it appears in the picture. At the top left corner of the photo the view angle is nearly strait up a steep hillside. At the bottom right corner of the photo the view angle is nearly straight down a steep hillside. For scale, the prominant diagonal-stripes just left of center are about 5 feet long. It's a little disorienting, but then I found it a little disorienting just standing there. Backing up was out of the question.

It looks pretty natural to me. I'm not sure it looks much like Iwagumi. I picked up some nice-looking stones up there. I think I set one down and left it there when I took this picture. My loss.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

A lot is made out of how rocks -- or wood for that matter -- are arranged in aquariums to get a "natural" look. This is an example of mother nature's rock work.








The picture is spliced from two photos taken with my lens at its widest angle. The pictures had to be distorted to get them to match, hence the unusual shape of the picture.

The result is a *very* wide angle image. I was a lot closer to those rocks then it appears in the picture. At the top left corner of the photo the view angle is nearly strait up a steep hillside. At the bottom right corner of the photo the view angle is nearly straight down a steep hillside. For scale, the prominant diagonal-stripes just left of center are about 5 feet long. It's a little disorienting, but then I found it a little disorienting just standing there. Backing up was out of the question.

It looks pretty natural to me. I'm not sure it looks much like Iwagumi. I picked up some nice-looking stones up there. I think I set one down and left it there when I took this picture. My loss.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

I would love to have mountains like that close to me..









I'm new here.
Excuse my english.


----------

